# DreamWorks and Paramount Pictures separation is official



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

DreamWorks SKG and Paramount Pictures finalized their parting of ways yesterday.
The move will allow DreamWorks to join forces with Reliance ADA Group of India to start a new film company.
More info about the particulars of the deal at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20081006/122328609400.html


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Interesting...i guess this was kind of coming...hopefully it doesnt affect the release of benjamin button (im sure it wont)...definitely the movie i'm looking forward to the most this year...fincher and pitt is always money in my book...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A source apparently close to this deal states that Universal Pictures has signed a contract with DreamWorks to distribute their films.
Universal will distribute up to 6 films a year for DreamWorks,both domestically and overseas.The one exception in the distribution deal is India.
DreamWorks has lined up $1.5 billion via Reliance Entertainment of India to finance its future film slate.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081013/ap_en_mo/film_dreamworks;_ylt=AmeNMPV5Uqo39bkpqpiM_9bK.nQA


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> A source apparently close to this deal states that Universal Pictures has signed a contract with DreamWorks to distribute their films.
> Universal will distribute up to 6 films a year for DreamWorks,both domestically and overseas.The one exception in the distribution deal is India.
> DreamWorks has lined up $1.5 billion via *Reliance Entertainment of India* to finance its future film slate.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081013/ap_en_mo/film_dreamworks;_ylt=AmeNMPV5Uqo39bkpqpiM_9bK.nQA


I quess that means more money going overseas.


----------

